# Fish Smoker Box - spirit burner?



## gasbag (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm currently using a Fish Smoker Box which I'm very happy with.

The only thing I'd like to be able to do is set up a methylated spirits burner with a much, much bigger fuel capacity.  The issue is, I need the can/tin/burner to be no taller than about 5cm, but very broad in diameter (at least 15cm).  If I can get such a can/tin, I know exactly what it is I need to do.   You think I'd be able to find a broad enough aluminium or stainless steel can with a lid?  Hardly.  Make no mistake about it, I've looked everywhere I can think of.

Has anyone had anyone been able to source a short, broad aluminium/stainless steel container of some sort (with a lid) that is of the type of size I need?  Whatever I use, it needs to be a clean surface so it doesn't give off toxic fumes when exposed to a flame.

The spirit burner I've got does work, but I just want a much bigger fuel capacity/burn time.


----------

